# siding removal tool?



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

I looked at the same tools for my upcoming siding job. Aluminum bends like crazy so I'm a little cautious of using a steel zip tool, but, its only a $5 buy so I'll try it. Can't see how it would do any damage.


----------

